# JSeymour's 90 gallon Emersed



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

A couple weeks ago, I began potting up various plants to start my emersed setup. As of now, there are 26 different plants and two Byophyte species. My hope with this setup is to flower as many Cryptocoryne as possible and it shows, with 19 different varieties, encompassing 11 different species(?).

The setup: The tank is a standard 90 gallon lit with 4, 6500K fluorescent tubes. I purposely chose two different brands, as to fill in any gaps in the spectrum of either brand. This is an aspect I picked up from my reefing and reefer days, as it often promotes the best colors in corals and more robust terrestrial plants. I use General Hydroponics Flora Series for fertilizing at 25% hydroponic strength. I also use my city's tap water, which is hard and slightly alkaline. I have one small powerhead for circulaton and to help with humidity. Another thing I picked up from my reefer days, CO2 with terrestrial plants, as many flourish at above 1000 ppm CO2. At this point, it's just a yeast generator, but I may change that in the future. Temperatures are uncontrolled in the mid-70's.

The plants themselves are potted using Special Kitty Natural on the bottom to cover the drain holes and then a layer of silty, sandy loam mixed with coir in equal amounts and pea gravel at about 20% of mixture. I then capped the loam/coir/gravel mixture with more Special Kitty Natural. Everything seems to be doing well in this mixture so far.

Sagittaria platyphylla








Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown' and 'Green'








Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Indo'








Hydrocotyle leucocephala








Cryptocoryne parva


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'








Cryptocoryne crispatula var. kubotae








Cryptocoryne x willisii 'pigmae'








Hemigraphis repanda








Cryptocoryne undulata


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Cryptocoryne x willisii var. lucens








Lagenandra meeboldii 'Round Red'








Anubias barterii var. nana 'Gold'








Rotala wallichii








Anubias barterii var. nana 'Petite'


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Cryptocoryne ciliata var. latifolia








Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae








Cryptocoryne beckettii








Cryptocoryne spiralis var. spiralis








Cryptocoryne ? pontederiifolia(looks very 'Silver Queen' to me)


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' (didn't ship in well, but is starting to grow back.)








Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'








Cryptocoryne retrospiralis








Cryptocoryne usteriana 'Green'








Cryptocoryne usteriana 'Red'


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Another batch of Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown' and 'Green'








And a few close ups of various plants.

Cryptocoryne usteriana 'Green', sending out babies already.








Close up of Cryptocoryne ? pontederiifolia, showing it's amazing pattern.








Cryptocoryne usteriana 'Red'








Lagenandra meeboldii 'Round Red' close up.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

A dark FTS. The lighting kept dimming the camera. :\








Left side.








Right side.








Left side.








Right side.








I've begun misting only once every other day. Plants seem to be handling it quite well.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

*Update:*
I trimmed most of the old growth off of many of the plants. The vast majority are doing great. I am beginning to doubt many of the identifications of the Cryptocoryne species I've acquired. Many of the plants are showing copious amounts of red, I'm guessing high lighting and plenty of micro and macro nutrients created this effect.

Here's the pics.

Overviews:















Anubias barterii var. nana 'Gold', a new leaf and a little pink flower bud.








Anubias barterii var. nana 'Petite', the speckles are from a foliar spray I've since discontinued.








Lagenandra meeboldii 'Round Red', this is several rhizomes, note the variety of color with each rhizome.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Cryptocoryne undulata, I'm not thinking so anymore, I love the bullated leaves it's developing with the dark leaves.








Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Indonesia', I was expecting very round leaves, but these are pretty cool with the way the leaves hook, kind of odd.








Cryptocoryne parva, I only show this one to compare it with the next.








Cryptocoryne x willisii 'Pigmea', definitely grows much smaller than C. parva in my conditions, it also spreads faster.








Cryptocoryne x willisii var. lucens, this plant is awesome, it already has roots growing out the bottom.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae, I purchased this plant from Singapore, I'm thinking it's either C. crispatula var. crispatula or Cryptocoryne crispatula var. decus-mekongensis, either is fine by me as balansae is easy to get in the states.








Cryptocoryne ciliata var. latifolia, the leaf veins have a bluish hue which looks great against the green leaf, I attribute this to the strong nutrient solution, the fuzzy looking leaf is the last of the submersed leaves.








Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia, another plant bought from Singapore, very likely a different species, it's very slow growing, the one emersed leaf looks amazing.








Cryptocoryne spiralis, likely var. spiralis, the red with brown marbling is hard to capture on camera due to the thin leaf but it's gorgeous.








Cryptocoryne retrospiralis, odds say it's Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia, but it melted anyway, I hope it recovers.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Cryptocoryne usteriana 'Bogner, this plant originally had very green leaves but the high iron content has turned the undersides red, thinned this plan too, has long drooping leaves and a half dozen runners.








Cryptocoryne usteriana 'Morco', looks thin as I've cut most of the old leaves out, but growing strong and looking good, also has a few runners.








Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya', trimmed this plant back a lot, growing in nicely.








Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica', I also trimmed a lot of the old leaves out of this one, the new growth looks great.








Sagittaria platyphylla, I thought the leaves would grow differently, but they are starting to widen, it already has a little runner.


----------

